
Verizon Dropping Google Search From All Future Androids? - mjfern
http://thedroidguy.com/20100908/exclusive-verizon-dropping-google-from-all-future-androids/
======
natabbotts
How curious! I wonder what it is that caused this decision - after all, in my
experience, Google has always produced more accurate results.

And removing the search bar altogether is surely some sort of anti-trust
violation is it not? Especially if users cannot add it back in, which seems to
be stated in this article: "[The testers] tried several APK’s of the Google
Seach bar and have not been able to get those to work either."

I do wonder what the motivations behind this move are? It has certainly
dissuaded me from purchasing an Android from them (which I had otherwise
planned to), and will be looking elsewhere instead - I cannot be productive
without my Google Search!

~~~
1010011010
I'm sure Bing is handing cash over to Verizon for this. Bing buys its users.

~~~
natabbotts
That does seem to be (from past experience) the microsoft way of doing
things... I can't say I'm impressed.

------
dangrossman
None of this prevents you from using the Google website. It's my homepage on
my Android phone, so search is one tap from the home screen, no apps
necessary.

------
sukuriant
How's Virgin mobile's coverage, for those of you that actually have it? If
these sort of activities continue, I may very well have to transfer over to an
entirely different carrier. Pitty, too. I really liked being on Verizon. I
thought they didn't do odd things like this...

